# Increasing water pressure to refrigerator



## Solrac (Jul 30, 2011)

We just purchased a new refrigerator and it seems that the water pressure is too low for the making of ice. I was wondering how difficult it would be for me to increase the pressure or even more basic how does one go about increasing the water pressure?


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Solrac said:


> We just purchased a new refrigerator and it seems that the water pressure is too low for the making of ice. I was wondering how difficult it would be for me to increase the pressure or even more basic how does one go about increasing the water pressure?


Depends on where you're loosing the pressure. Is the pressure in the house OK? Installing a larger line to the ice maker is probably the best way. Is the supply line fed through a saddle valve? Is the saddle valve properly installed and fully open? I cut the saddle valve out and put a "t" in and ran the same size copper to refrigerator, terminated with a ball check (quarter turn) shutoff and attached to the icemaker supply with a 3 ft stainless cover flex line. Personally, I think saddle valves should be outlawed.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 30, 2011)

The water pressure is actually pretty high in the house. The water line is running through a wall opposite the kitchen from he garage. It looks like a saddle valve is in place. Thanks for the information.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Solrac said:


> The water pressure is actually pretty high in the house. The water line is running through a wall opposite the kitchen from he garage. It looks like a saddle valve is in place. Thanks for the information.


 
Make sure saddle valve is completely open and the line isn't kinked. If you aren't getting any water at all, maybe the thing didn't pierce the line.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

99% of the time the pressure is not the problem but lack of water is so check your line. Shut the saddle valve off remove the line from the back of the refrigerator have someone open the saddle valve and you watch the water come out if it's OK then there's a problem with the refrigerator, if lack of water then there's a problem with the saddle valve. Replace the saddle valve with regular valve arrangement. Saddle valves suck.


----------

